# Moving Apps to SD Card - Android



## climbingpie (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi, 

I'm running the latest OS on my HTC desire.

The problem is that every app saves to my phone memory which runs out too quickly. I basically got angry birds and it's maxed out.

Anyone know of any Apps you can use to transfer things to the SD Card from the phone memory. 

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

You should be on Android 2.2 since it looks like HTC did release that update for the Desire.

That being said, if you go into Manage Applications, click on an app, and you should see "Move to SD" or "Move to card".

Note -- Not all apps are capable of being moved to the SD card. It's up to the developer to allow that or not.

There are also apps in the marketplace that can move the capable apps to the card for you.

Here's one - there are many more out there though.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.a0soft.gphone.app2sd&feature=more_from_developer


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats the one I use. Its the best one I have found so far. I have found that not all apps can be run from the sd card, but 90% can


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

I know this thread is a few days already but thought I would give a shout out for the app I use to move apps I install on to my sd card:
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.zdworks.android.toolbox&feature=search_result


----------

